# Mylyn und Bugzilla



## SilencerandLois (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
in meiner Arbeit benutzen wir Bugzilla, welches wir jedoch selber um einige Felder erweitert haben.

Das Problem ist nun folgendes: wenn ich über Mylyn einen Comment in Bugzilla commiten will, zerschießt es mir leider ein paar dieser Felder (die gespeicherten Werte sind nicht mehr vorhanden).

Gibt es eine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit in Mylyn, um dieses Problem zu umgehen?

Danke und in viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jul 2009)

Wenn du das Repository in Mylyn anlegst gibt es irgendwo einen Button um die Repository Configuration zu aktualisieren. Versuch mal das.


----------



## SilencerandLois (14. Jul 2009)

Hallo Wildcard,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Jetzt werden jedenfalls mehr Felder angezeigt, als vorher. Jedoch leider noch nicht alle.

Gibt es keine Konfigurationsdatei, in der man manuell das Datenbank-Schema spezifizieren kann (oder doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit)?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jul 2009)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht passt es auf dich:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=175922
Ansonsten: Der Mylyn Quellcode liegt offen und es kein Hexenwerk dort etwas zu ändern (habe ich auch schon gemacht).
Wenn etwas bestimmtest fehlt und du in dem Bug und den verlinkten Bugs nicht fündig wirst, schreib einen Patch, mach einen neuen Bug auf, häng den Patch an.


----------

